# Low Point Drain Caps Lost!



## Colt3840 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello Fellow Outbackers! I have been lurking around for sometime know and have read a wealth of info! We have had are 21rs for about 6months now and enjoy so much. We were at Lake Havasu last week and guess what I forgot on the picnic table! My caps for the low point drains







. Can anyone point me in the direction to obtain new ones? can i pick something up at HD, Lowes are elsewhere for now. We will be going out again the holiday weekend and will need something to close the drain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

If there is an RV dealership near you, I would try there first. Otherwise, I would think that you should be able to get something at Home Depot or Lowe's. In order to ensure the correct fit, see if the fresh water drain cap also fits your low point drain and if so, bring that with you so you are sure to get the correct size.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. Why take them off ?? I have had the Outback for 3+ years and never removed them. Here in CA you really don't winterize so just leave them alone.

Aside from that, they look to be standard 1/2" FIP threaded PVC caps that can be found in the sprinkler section of your HD or Lowes plumbing dept.

Good Luck









OH, and howdy neighbor







(cerritos)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I always store my drain caps in the kitchen sink (with the strainer in, of course). That way, I always know where to find them. If I don't do it that way, I'll store them somewhere in the fall, and then forget where I stored them come spring!

I can see where you might want to drain the entire system to ensure that you don't have stale water in the pipes and water heater - especially if it will be a while before you go camping again. But I think I would replace the caps as soon as the lines were drained.

Everyone has their own system - but perhaps you might like my solution, just to prevent losing them again.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I return I always drain all the water from the lines and the water heater. I have this thing with parasites and germs in the water. I remove the low point caps and open the faucets so it drains and the water heater plug. I guess Being a paramedic I get paranoid....see how they both start with PARA....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Those caps are a standard PEX cap.
Look at Lowes in with all the PEX fittings and they should have them.


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just cut off that fitting and put a slip on shutoff valve. got at lows works grate.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

jim00592 said:


> I just cut off that fitting and put a slip on shutoff valve. got at lows works grate.


EXACTLY!! Two valves from lowes and your good to go.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lost one - HD had more but I replaced with threaded ball valve instead. Now I don't take them off.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I put a ball valve on the freshwater drain. When I went to do the low point drains, I looked at the HD offerings and noted that none of them were specified for hot water.

For those of you that did it, were you able to find an ABS valve rated for hot water, or did you just use whatever was there?


----------

